# Hey West Coasters....lighting bugs/fire flies?



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Is is true you don't have lightning bugs there? DH said one of his Spokane peers was working out here went for a run and saw lighting bugs for the first time. Really??? We have tons of them, I always thought they are so magical but I guess we take them for granted.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

we have fireflys, amazing critters https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firefly


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I've never seen any here, and I've been here since 1980. When I was little in PA I remember seeing them. We just have those darned love bugs that do nothing but become glue on the front of your car.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I've never seen them on the West Coast (WA, OR, CA) but I remember them fondly from when I lived in Maryland as a child.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Sadly, no lightening bugs.  I thought it was because they'd all been wiped out, so I'm glad to know they still exist back east. I'd love to see some again, they are so beautiful.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Lived here in CA all my life, no lighting bugs here~ BUT I did get to take a trip about 13 years ago to St. Louis and I got to see them!!!! They are so magical!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, yes it's true! The closest thing I've ever seen to lighting bugs are the fake ones on Pirates of the Caribean ride in Disneyland!! lol
In fact up until a few years ago, I didn't even believe they were REAL!!! lol I just thought they were made up mythical bugs like unicorns or something!!
yup. a california girl I am. sigh. lol


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> lol, I just thought they were made up mythical bugs like unicorns or something!!
> yup. a california girl I am. sigh. lol


You're too funny Tammy! I think I do take them for granted though, I love sitting outside at sunset and watch them come out, but the mosquitos have been so bad here I don't sit out in the evening anymore. We lost our power the other night and Timmy was sitting at the back door growling at them. I don't think he ever really saw them before either but it was so dark outside they were very evident.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

They aren't in Idaho, either. I saw them for the first time in Ohio a couple of years ago! They are wonderful.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Lived here in CA all my life, no lighting bugs here~ BUT I did get to take a trip about 13 years ago to St. Louis and I got to see them!!!! They are so magical!!!


hi Katie, where Hav you been?


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Yay! here we have lightning bug here and they come out around 7 pm. They've been here since mid/late June.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

I loved the lighting bugs when I visited my Grandma in New York & always wondered why we didn't have them here


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Nope, don't have them here and didn't have them in Montana either. We saw them in Minneapolis for the first time ten years ago when we traveled through to Detroit for our son's wedding. Loved them!!! In Detroit, we were told they have cardinals too, but we never saw any.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

motherslittlehelper said:


> In Detroit, we were told they have cardinals too, but we never saw any.


We have Cardinals too, we have a whole family, mom, dad and babies come to our feeder. I love traveling and bird watching, luckily it's something both DH and I both enjoy, we had a field day in Costa Rica. I can understand birds taking to certain areas, but insects seem very resourceful and temperatures seem relatively comparable so I'm just surprised they stay in what seems east of the Rockies. Maybe the mountains stop them? We need an entomologist!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Never realized that some parts of the country don't have fireflys. Guess I never thought about it either. Interesting though. You learn something new every day.

We, too, have lots of beautiful cardinals at our feeders. Love seeing red males sitting in our very green cedar trees along with the yellow goldfinches. I feel as though I'm in a rain forest, especially with this relentless humid weather we're having this summer. Ugh!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I love fireflies! As a child I used to catch them and put them in a glass jar with holes poked on the top of the lid. I did the same thing with my grandchildren when they were little. Can't imagine not having them....they are part of summer evenings for me.


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

I lived in Rockford, IL until I was 30 so I saw plenty of lightning bugs and Cardinals. I still visit twice a year and especially look forward to seeing, and listening to, the Cardinals. I was there in April and watched a pair at my Mom's feeder. The male was feeding the female as part of the mating ritual. They are so beautiful.
Monica, Dooley & Roxie
Sacramento, CA


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

No but that would be fun to see. We have phosphites in the puget sound and canada that when you row your dingy at night the water lights up! Does that count? Do you guys have that?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi said:


> No but that would be fun to see. We have phosphites in the puget sound and canada that when you row your dingy at night the water lights up! Does that count? Do you guys have that?


There ya go, Suzi! You show them! Cool stuff here too! . That sounds really neat - the water lighting up!

And......we have nutria too! The rest of you have THOSE??ound:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

There have been a lot of lightning bugs this year. We have driven to both Iowa City, Iowa and Columbia, Missouri in the past 3 weeks and saw many on the drive too. They are so cool.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> No but that would be fun to see. We have phosphites in the puget sound and canada that when you row your dingy at night the water lights up! Does that count? Do you guys have that?


No, I've heard of that, but have never had the chance to see it. It must be magical!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> There ya go, Suzi! You show them! Cool stuff here too! . That sounds really neat - the water lighting up!
> 
> And......we have nutria too! The rest of you have THOSE??ound:


You can KEEP your Nutria, thank you very much!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

What is Nutria?

Love the sound of the water lighting up, Suzi. Never heard about that. 

Boy, with this thread, I feel like an armchair traveler. Funny what we take for granted and don't get to see when we're a home body like I am. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Here ya go... I hear people eat them too. uke:
http://nutria.com/site.php

Okay here's another critter question for the west coasters, do you have tree frogs? We don't have them around here but I think you have them out there.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

jabojenny said:


> Okay here's another critter question for the west coasters, do you have tree frogs? We don't have them around here but I think you have them out there.


Yes we have a lot here too. It's actually comforting and makes you fall asleep. Ya know, summer night sounds.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

jabojenny said:


> Here ya go... I hear people eat them too. uke:
> http://nutria.com/site.php
> 
> Okay here's another critter question for the west coasters, do you have tree frogs? We don't have them around here but I think you have them out there.


I personally don't know anyone who eats nutria.....uke:

I don't think we have tree frogs where we are - at least I have not heard them nor seen them. Have bullfrogs tho. I do wish we had lightning bugs/fireflies - something magical about them. Maybe they need a more humid/hot climate?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, I'd rather go with my original image of Nutria being an artificial sweetener or something, not that ugly thing. Ugh!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

sandypaws said:


> Wow, I'd rather go with my original image of Nutria being an artificial sweetener or something, not that ugly thing. Ugh!!!


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha, awesome thread! ya, welllllll we have earthquakes and volcanos here!! 

Never heard of Nutria. afraid to click on the link... lol

ALSO, what happens when fireflies "splat" on your front windsheild of your car? lol
Asking this as a girl who was raised in the farm lands of the Sacramento Valley and when you drive at night SO many bugs hit your windsheild you'd SWEAR it was raining.  m ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> ha ha, awesome thread! ya, welllllll we have earthquakes and volcanos here!!
> 
> Never heard of Nutria. afraid to click on the link... lol
> 
> ...


I'm sure they "splat" just like any other bug!:laugh:


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't recall a lot of bugs spatting on windows, now bird poop, that's a whole different story. I do however remember all the bug splatting when I'm in Florida, yuck! You know things are bad when people put those netting/shield things on the front of their cars.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Linda I can't believe you don't have tree frogs! Bull frogs aren't even a native frog. I grew up close to a frog pond. I brought home many frogs they were tiny and green, My mom said they were tree frogs. I even had a tadpole that I put in my turtle bowl that grew up to be a tree frog. Or just a cute green frog.
This is a picture of tadpole's and a Bull frog I saw while exploring a empty homestead that had a pond.:focus:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I looked up tree frogs and I had one that did this. I also found out that bullfrogs will eat native frogs so they aren't good frogs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I looked up tree frogs and I had one that did this. I also found out that bullfrogs will eat native frogs so they aren't good frogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I sure haven't seen anything that looks or sounds like what you have posted, Suzi and Karen. I did find a little green frog under some debris I was cleaning out near the foundation of the house. Really tiny body, maybe a little larger than a quarter. No idea what he was - he did not make any sound. Suzi, is that photo of the bullfrog a real frog? It doesn't look real.

Have never had so many bugs splat on windshields as we have driving through western Montana. It does sound like rain with so many of them hitting.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

krandall said:


> These are the tree frogs we have around here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have both of those frogs. They're cool.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I sure haven't seen anything that looks or sounds like what you have posted, Suzi and Karen. I did find a little green frog under some debris I was cleaning out near the foundation of the house. Really tiny body, maybe a little larger than a quarter. No idea what he was - he did not make any sound. Suzi, is that photo of the bullfrog a real frog? It doesn't look real.
> 
> Have never had so many bugs splat on windshields as we have driving through western Montana. It does sound like rain with so many of them hitting.


 It was a real frog I thought it was fake at first until it jumped into the water.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I sure haven't seen anything that looks or sounds like what you have posted, Suzi and Karen. I did find a little green frog under some debris I was cleaning out near the foundation of the house. Really tiny body, maybe a little larger than a quarter. No idea what he was - he did not make any sound.


You actually hardly ever SEE the tree frogs... mostly just hear them. And you almost never find one on the ground unless it's sick or hurt. (or during the brief period when they travel too or from water during mating season)

Big frogs come from big tadpoles usually, though. So it's POSSIBLE that the little green guy you found was a hibernating tree frog. Was it first thing in the spring?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> You actually hardly ever SEE the tree frogs... mostly just hear them. And you almost never find one on the ground unless it's sick or hurt. (or during the brief period when they travel too or from water during mating season)
> 
> Big frogs come from big tadpoles usually, though. So it's POSSIBLE that the little green guy you found was a hibernating tree frog. Was it first thing in the spring?


I don't remember - probably late May. I found another one when I was digging through a stack of garden pots. This one is dated June 14.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Kinda cute, all I find are ugly toads that scare me to death when I reach in to clear something. DH and I went to Bermuda on our honeymoon, about 100 years ago, :laugh: and I had a tree frog sit on my shoulder for most of our dinner one night.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I don't remember - probably late May. I found another one when I was digging through a stack of garden pots. This one is dated June 14.


Yes! Definitely a green tree frog. Looks like it's been hibernating. So you do have them!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I don't remember - probably late May. I found another one when I was digging through a stack of garden pots. This one is dated June 14.


Oh, I wanted to mention that some species also aestivate, which is sort of like hibernation, but happens in periods when it is too dry, to conserve moisture. Hard to imagine your area as being too dry though... not sure what they were doing on the ground! Maybe they got caught by daylight on the way from the water back to the trees and holed up in a dark spot for the day.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Kinda cute, all I find are ugly toads that scare me to death when I reach in to clear something. DH and I went to Bermuda on our honeymoon, about 100 years ago, :laugh: and I had a tree frog sit on my shoulder for most of our dinner one night.


Oh, I even love toads. I LOVE their gorgeous, golden eyes! I also appreciate the job they do eating LOTS of bugs!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Seeing as we have gotten off the subject of fireflies. Are any of you guys old enough to remember when you could buy a small baby turtle and if so did any of your's live? I'm talking about the ones that had little bowls with an island and palm tree as their home. The cost was a so low that you could give it as a childs birthday present.I think they stopped selling them because of salmonella . I also know that it was mean to the turtles. But as a kid I loved them.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Yes! Definitely a green tree frog. Looks like it's been hibernating. So you do have them!


Well, I'll be.....!!!  Except I probably woke him up from his nap! 



Suzi said:


> Seeing as we have gotten off the subject of fireflies. Are any of you guys old enough to remember when you could buy a small baby turtle and if so did any of your's live? I'm talking about the ones that had little bowls with an island and palm tree as their home. The cost was a so low that you could give it as a childs birthday present.I think they stopped selling them because of salmonella . I also know that it was mean to the turtles. But as a kid I loved them.


I think my Grandmother gave one of us kids one when we were growing up. Except the turtle did not come in a little bowl with a palm tree and island. I think we had to find a dish for it.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Here is a website about fireflies: http://www.firefly.org/firefly-habitat.html

One paragraph mentions fireflies in the US:

"Fireflies love humid, warm environments. In the U.S., almost no species of fireflies are found west of Kansas-although there are also warm and humid areas to the west. Nobody is sure why this is. There are many species of fireflies throughout the world, and the most diversity in species is found in tropical Asia as well as Central and South America."


----------

